# Zeitproblem



## Lukasz (30. September 2004)

Hallo 

Ich habe ein grosses Problem:
Mein Webserver geht 2 Stunden nach und ich kann keine Konsolenverbindung herstellen.

Was ich kann ist FTP auf den Root oder die Datenbank antelefonieren,

Was soll ich tun?
TY SUSE Linux9.0
Mit Remoten Desktopverbindung kann ichs vergessen oder?


----------



## thoern (7. Oktober 2004)

Ich muss jetzt erst einmal was loswerden:

Es ist unglaublich mit welchem Know-How heutzutage x-beliebige Pseudo-Administratoren Root-Server betreiben ohne einen blassen Schimmer zu haben, was sie damit eigentlich anrichten. 
Mit einer "Remote Dektop Verbindung" auf einen Linux Server zugreifen? 
Klasse!

Via FTP als Root auf einen Server einloggen ist allerdings der Oberhammer. In etwa so, wie wenn Du Deine Geheimzahl auf deine EC-Karte schreibst, diese in der Disko an der Bar liegen lässt und zum Tanzen gehst!

Die Uhrzeit Deines Rechners ist vermutlich korrekt allerdings auf GMT eingestellt!

Völlig unprofessionell und von hinten durch die Brust wäre die folgende Vorgehensweise für Dich geeignet:

- Du schreibst ein Shell-Skript welches die Uhrzeit setzt und kopierst es per FTP auf den Server
- Du setzt execute-Rechte für das Skript
- Jetzt erstellst Du dir eine Crontab namens root, welche das Shell-Skript zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt ausführt
- Diese Crontab kopierst Du ebenfalls per FTP auf den Server in das Verzeichnis /var/spool/cron/tabs
- Jetzt wartest Du ab, bis das Datum gesetzt ist.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du nur Bahnhof verstehst! Es geht natürlich wesentlich einfacher, allerdings würde ich dir dringend empfehlen, jemanden zu suchen, der die Administration für Dich übernimmt.

Gruss,

Thomas


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Oktober 2004)

@thoern: Ich kann Dich sehr gut verstehen, aber bitte ruhig bleiben. Wir wollen doch schließlich nicht, das Du platzt  ;-]


----------

